# Hi! New to TT and to this forum



## TouristTrophy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi!

I just "got rid" of my good old A4 B5 Turbo Sport quattro during this weekend and got myself a 2000 TT 225 quattro, with about 77k miles on the counter. Some guys in the norwegian VW/Audi Club recommended this forum, due to the relatively small activity in the "TT"-section of the norwegian forums. So far, this is looking very promissing... :mrgreen:

Sincerely,

Marius
Norway


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Marius, Welcome to the TT forum. Plenty of friendly info here. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

TouristTrophy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just "got rid" of my good old A4 B5 Turbo Sport quattro during this weekend and got myself a 2000 TT 225 quattro, with about 77k miles on the counter. Some guys in the norwegian VW/Audi Club recommended this forum, due to the relatively small activity in the "TT"-section of the norwegian forums. So far, this is looking very promissing... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Hi Marius and welcome to the Forum.

Any pics of the new toy to share on the forum?

Hope you enjoy yours, as much as i do mine


----------



## TouristTrophy (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, guys!

I'll snap some pics as soon as I can.
I was planning on washing it and having a little photo shoot today, but the temperature suddenly dropped to below -20 degrees celsius (typical norwegian weather in january/february... :roll: ) so I figured I'll have to wait...

I do have some pics from the import company;
























As you can see, the car is completely stock.
However, plans are taking shape:
-BSR stage 2 with catback exhaust and open filter
-new 18" rims, probably something like these (if not these): http://www.sharifs-webshop.no/display.a ... rodid=8466
-coilovers or lowering springs (depends on what the car looks like with the 18's in the summer - how much it needs to be dropped down)
-xenon for high beam lights
-boost gauge

oh yeah, and forge 007dv + 034motorsport turbo inlet hose is on its way from the USA right now 

probably more to come, but this is the list - for now!
good night


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

TouristTrophy said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> I'll snap some pics as soon as I can.
> I was planning on washing it and having a little photo shoot today, but the temperature suddenly dropped to below -20 degrees celsius (typical norwegian weather in january/february... :roll: ) so I figured I'll have to wait...
> ...


Looks very nice, enjoy the modding


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Marius, welcome to the forum


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

Lo marius...welcome and happy modding m8


----------



## TouristTrophy (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks again
can't wait until summer


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum. 

DAZ


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome. Nice looking TT you have bought 8)


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Welcome! The car looks to be in very good condition for its year!..Enjoy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello good evening and welcome


----------



## TouristTrophy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi again. I have been inactive here for while, but I'll establish a new thread for my car as soon as I'm back from work. Thanks again for all the compliments, the car is driving perfectly. Nice to have something else to keep my mind focused on in these times of sorrow.


----------



## cub (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Marius

I too am a new member.
Having friends in Noway I really feel for you, and our thought are with you.

Enjoy your TT


----------

